# "S" Fest Info



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Don't know if this has been discussed yet but just got my "S" Fest
Registration Form in. It will be held at "Holiday Inn Express" in Janesville
WI on November 1-3rd-2013. As of now planning to attend; always a
nice time. Thanks; Larry:thumbsup:


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

S Fest?

They got food?


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

No Ed -- bring a lunch.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Why would one have to register?

To sell stuff?
Or just to go?


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

big ed said:


> Why would one have to register?
> 
> To sell stuff?
> Or just to go?


Big Ed:

No need too. If you register early you will get a reduction in price for the
entrance fee. They also have a nice banquet and seminairs if one wants to
attend. Larry P.S. One can get a registration form from:

Tom Behles
15804 O'Brien Rd.
Harvard, IL 60033

Sorry I have no phone # or email. Larry


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Sounds good.

What do they average for a ticket?
I guess a one day ticket?

Too far for me to go.
And I guess you would not want to wear a Lionel hat either.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

big ed said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> What do they average for a ticket?
> I guess a one day ticket?
> ...


big ed:

$15 before 9/1; then $20 after; good for all 3 days. All types of prices for
dealer tables (depends on size) and also they are offering a special tank 
car for the event. AFA that Lionel Hat no problem; Lionel is the best thing
that ever happened for A/F. IMHO They are making excellant pieces now and even
devote a seperate catalog for A/F. Larry


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

OK Ed, now you can pack that lunch and wear your hat.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

llskis said:


> big ed:
> 
> $15 before 9/1; then $20 after; good for all 3 days. All types of prices for
> dealer tables (depends on size) and also they are offering a special tank
> ...


That doesn't sound like a bad deal at all. 
I don't know if you know Timboy, I wouldn't tell him that Lionel was the best thing to happen to A/F. 
You would be starting WW3! :laugh:



Nuttin But Flyer said:


> OK Ed, now you can pack that lunch and wear your hat.


Believe it or not I don't have a Lionel hat.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Maybe you should go to S Fest and buy one there....don't forget your lunch.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Is there a web site for this meet??


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

daveh219 said:


> Is there a web site for this meet??


http://www.state-linesgaugers.org/train stuff/2013 S-Fest.pdf

http://www.state-linesgaugers.org/Upcoming.htm


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Thanks Ilskis


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

I moved this up so if anybody needs info; here it is. Larry


----------

